# Any bull units.



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I know this is a long shot and I understand. I was wondering if anyone could/would give some pointers or advice on some any bull units in the area. I have never hunted them and would really like the chance to. My area has been ruined for the year with a wildfire. If I even get close to an elk that would be fine with me. At the very most I am just looking for the meat and don't care if it's cow, calf, bull, spike, or whatever. Just looking for some meat. I just filled my first deer tag last week and hoping to do the same with an elk. 

I was looking at the maps thinking of heading up east of kamas area but not exactly sure where to start or how far to go up and in there. Just after the meat for the freezer. Thank you in advance. I know it's a long shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/158250-non-resident-any-bull-rifle-hunt.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/157010-kamas-north-slope-any-bull.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/157770-over-counter-any-bull.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/150442-moving-new-area-chasing-bull.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/150890-questions-uinta-mountains-elk-hunting.html

There's been quite a bit of discussion on the board about the any bull hunt lately. Good luck.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes plenty of good info in those threads above that Clarq posted


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd hunt Kamas--it's close enough to scout and decent numbers of elk, and opportunities to get away from crowds, which there will be lots of in any unit. I used to hunt that area quite a bit several years ago.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't be so quick to think a fire will destroy the area fit the season. Elk and deer love the fresh burn areas and often return while it still smoulders, but sneaking in on them can be tough with no cover.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to think a fire will destroy the area fit the season. Elk and deer love the fresh burn areas and often return while it still smoulders, but sneaking in on them can be tough with no cover.


I had gone in there still with the fire burning and there was no elk to be had anywhere. Fire fighters running there chainsaws and that's all I could hear in there. But as for deer I did get a shot off at a four point but he jumped the string. It's in a spike only area and it ends tomorrow as it is anyway. I'm going to have to go in and retrieve my trees stand and trail camera anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. I appreciate it. I always forget about the search feature on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry it hasn't quite settled down yet! Next year it should be pretty great though


----------

